# Just got some new labs....time to start meds?



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

This is the official first time I have ever fell below the range for Free T4. My lab just increased the reference range for FT4 from .65 to .93 so now I fall below the range.

I think despite my normally high TSI, it may be time to start my Synthroid. I'm starting to gain weight again on top of already being huge. I did level off for a long time and now Im gaining slowly again.

Any thoughts?

TSH 11.2 (Ref Range: 0.450-4.500 uIU/mL) 
T3, Free 2.9 (Ref Range: 2.0-4.4 pg/mL) 
T4,Free(Direct) 0.75 (Ref Range: 0.93-1.71 ng/dL)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> This is the official first time I have ever fell below the range for Free T4. My lab just increased the reference range for FT4 from .65 to .93 so now I fall below the range.
> 
> I think despite my normally high TSI, it may be time to start my Synthroid. I'm starting to gain weight again on top of already being huge. I did level off for a long time and now Im gaining slowly again.
> 
> ...


Holy cats, Nasdaqphil!! You are about to go into hibernation state here. Clearly, you are in hypo state right now.

If you start the Synthroid and I hope you do, what is the starting dose?? When will you do this?

Also, when I was where you are at (gaining yet more weight), I did go on a diet eliminating all simple carbs. It was hard at first but I managed to lose a few pounds and at least stabilize myself for the duration. Years later, after medical intevention, I have returned to my normal size and weight.

It won't be long and your FT3 is going to slide even further as there is no T4 to convert. Eeeeeeeeeeeeeks!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

You knw, I've been like this with similar numbers for so long now I don't even feel too messed up. Im still always hot all the time and very sensitive to the sun and heat. I know my numbers don't lie so I have to start meds.

I have a ton of Synthroid to use up that I've had scripts for and never started.

What's your guess where I'll end up for a dose? Im 39 year old male and weigh a whopping 340 lbs.

Im guessing ultimately somewhere between 88 mcg and 112 mcg but I'll start at .25 probably or should I shoot for more initially?


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

For the sake of argument I just took my temp. Mind you I have a hospital-quality thermometer. It's supposedly very accurate.

99.3

I am almost NEVER under 99. 99.3 is about my average and has been for as long as I could remember - even as a kid which everyone thought was odd. I wonder if I'll break the 100 barrier if I start taking my meds?

How hot can one actually get before it's considered a permanent fever?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> You knw, I've been like this with similar numbers for so long now I don't even feel too messed up. Im still always hot all the time and very sensitive to the sun and heat. I know my numbers don't lie so I have to start meds.
> 
> I have a ton of Synthroid to use up that I've had scripts for and never started.
> 
> ...


I truly think you could handle 88 mcg.. But, I will always say that no one knows their body like the owner of that body. So, use your best judgement. And remember, at first you won't feel so great for as the Synthroid builds up, it takes you to all the places you don't want to go. Hang tough.

And you already know that it take T4 4 to 6 weeks to build up at which point, labs are strongly advised so you can continue w/ the titration in a timely manner.

As far as reaching the euthyroid state and what dose you will be on that time will depend a lot on your level of activity and weight loss. So, I don't know. It could be anywhere from 100 mcg. to 125 mcg. which is the mean average for most patients.


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

I just got started on Synthroid. (day 2) The Endo that prescribed it to me(after much strong arming) in the dosage of .1 or 100mcg.

I have gone from: TSH - 2.43
T3 - .77

to: TSH - 6.1
T3 - 1.16 in just a 1-1/2 weeks timeframe.

I got curious last night and took a series of temps. I go from freezing to feeling like I am burning up from the inside out in a space of minutes to an hour or so. It wakes me up about 5 or 6 times a night. I have most of my "attacks" at night.
Anyway, my temp started out at 97.4. 20 minutes later it was 97.8, no big change. Then I felt very hot about 20 minutes after that and my temp was 98.4. About ten minutes later I once again was freezing and my temp had dropped to 96.8. Go figure. My normal body temp seems to hang out around 97.4 most of the time though.

I think from all the information that I have read that Ha****oxosis is the culprit for me. I hoping the Synthroid will even some of this out. I too am gaining weight. I have been fluctuating by about 10lbs. from month to month.

Hang in there. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> You knw, I've been like this with similar numbers for so long now I don't even feel too messed up. Im still always hot all the time and very sensitive to the sun and heat. I know my numbers don't lie so I have to start meds.
> 
> I have a ton of Synthroid to use up that I've had scripts for and never started.
> 
> ...


How are you doing? Have you started the Synthroid and if so, what dose did you decide on?


----------

